# Will this stand work?



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am making a stand and wanted to know if the following is the proper formation for the studs. Or is there a better way? The stand is being made of 2x4s.

It will eventually be coverd in plywood and finished nicely...well I at least I hope LOL :lol:


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Should hold fine. You want the 2x4 supporting the weight of the tank not the screws and it looks like you have accomplished that.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for feedback.

Next question is how should I finish the stand?

1. Should I go with formica? If so do I have to use particle board?? Or could I use plywood instead? Also what adhesive is used for formica?

2. Should I use half inch plywood around the front and sides and then nail down a finished panel to it?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes you can use plywood and personally I recommend it over particle board. 3M makes a good spray adhesive for the application of Formica. If you have never worked with it before (which I am assuming you haven't) there are a few things you need to know.

1. Be careful when moving it so it doesn't snap and if it does the edges are very sharp.
2. Cut your panels about 1" larger then your finished dimensions to give you wiggle room.
3. Spray both surfaces with adhesive. No need to worry about 100% coverage like paint some areas with a "dusting" is OK.
4. Lay out some dowels on your wood then your Formica on them and make sure your position is good.
5. Remove dowels one at a time smoothing and pressing the two together as you go.
6. Run a router with a straight cutting bit (Single flute with a bearing) around the piece then finish off with a file to remove any sharp edges and give it a finished look.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the stand, it should hold up well. One point for next time might be using glue at the joints. The fasteners will hold but glue and fasteners is double insurance that the fasteners won't work loose over time. Not a thing to pry apart for sure but just for next time?

Formica is nice if you like that look. A nice plywood and stain may run about the same cost, though. Depends on your taste. Formica is not needed for the water spilling, either will serve as well. I find the plywood needing less technical skill. Go for thick enough plywood to avoid any vibration from filters and such making into a drum. Half inch is better than 1/4.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> Nothing wrong with the stand, it should hold up well. One point for next time might be using glue at the joints. The fasteners will hold but glue and fasteners is double insurance that the fasteners won't work loose over time. Not a thing to pry apart for sure but just for next time?
> 
> Formica is nice if you like that look. A nice plywood and stain may run about the same cost, though. Depends on your taste. Formica is not needed for the water spilling, either will serve as well. I find the plywood needing less technical skill. Go for thick enough plywood to avoid any vibration from filters and such making into a drum. Half inch is better than 1/4.


Yep...I have used paneling in 4x8 sheets and cut down with table saw. I used water resistant stain as well.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have made up my mind and am going to go with paneling over the formica. The formica costs a lot more and will require more work.

With the panels I can just cut them to the size needed and hammer away with finishing nails. I plan on using a 1/2inch plywood to wrap around the frame.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Another thing the 2x4s ontop (width) only measure out to 19.5 inches in length. Is that sufficient? The tank that will go on the stand has a measure of 18.5 inches....that would leave only about 1/2 inch on both sides if evened out. Is that ok?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Another thing the 2x4s ontop (width) only measure out to 19.5 inches in length. Is that sufficient? The tank that will go on the stand has a measure of 18.5 inches....that would leave only about 1/2 inch on both sides if evened out. Is that ok?


Sure...I have a 30g grow out tank that sits flush and it is ok although I would think it is better to have a bit of wiggle room so you should be ok.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually didnt start the stand show above from scratch...that frame shown is from a stand i purchased and was not satisfied with...I stripped everything off of the frame. The dimensions were flush/almost close to short. The new frame im building has the little "wiggle room" and I feel will hold the tank a lot better


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have noticed that the 4 legs shown in the last 2 pictures colored red...stick up about 1/8 of an inch higher than the frame....Does this need to be flush with the frame of the 2x4s. I plan on putting 1/2inch plywood ontop.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> I have noticed that the 4 legs shown in the last 2 pictures colored red...stick up about 1/8 of an inch higher than the frame....Does this need to be flush with the frame of the 2x4s. I plan on putting 1/2inch plywood ontop.


It would be best if they were flush. You can take a reciprocating saw and cut them even. Depending on how much they stick up you could get a sander with really coarse sandpaper and even in that way although it may take a bit of time.

OR

You could unscrew it and cut them a bit shorter and while you are at it you could use wood glue or construction adhesive and glue the boards together and then use screws. It is better to take your time and do it right than regret it down the road.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually found a blueprint of exactly what my stand frame looks like! The pieces i was reffering to are colored green in the link.

http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-you ... rium-stand

I will use a circular saw and just shave it down.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> I actually found a blueprint of exactly what my stand frame looks like! The pieces i was reffering to are colored green in the link.
> 
> http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-you ... rium-stand
> 
> I will use a circular saw and just shave it down.


Circular saw will do it however...I would be very careful not to cut into the frame with the circular saw blade unless you can take the 2x4's off. I can't tell how and where they are attached. It would obviously be better if you could take them off and then make the cuts. They don't even have to be perfectly flush as they can be recessed a bit since the plywood is going to attach to the rails anyways.

When I have made custom stands like this in the past...I will put down the plywood then buy some insulation foam sheets(comes in 4x8' and 1/2-1" thick sheets and is very cheap) to sit down on top of the plywood. Then you can put the trim on to mask both the plywood and the insulation pad. I recommend the insulation pad...if there are any issues with the stand being off level or plumb the pad will help keep the tank from cracking. Just make sure the foam insulation pad extends to the very edge of the tank trim and can actually be a bit longer/wider. A uneven stand can create a twisting/binding force on the tank and crack it. I definitely recommend this with custom stands housing tanks 75g and larger. I found out the very hard way with a 225g once upon a time after I made a custom stand.

Again...make sure foam insulation is under the tank trim and not just the bottom glass. The weight of the tank needs to be transferred though the trim in order for the seams to hold.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

So what you are trying to say is laydown the top plywood then insulation foam over that...making sure the foam is flush with the 2x4 railings?

I was considering making this stand into a dual, to where I could fit a 40 gallon breeder underneath. That shouldnt be an issue right? The opening on the front has a clearance of 40 inches length wise and the dimensions of a 40 gallon breeder is 36''L x 18''W x 16''H. I figured all I would have to do is just measure out 36inches in the direct center and then add a 2x4 on both ends for the width of the 40 gallon breeder. Wouldnt have to worry about the 36'' length beams because they are already there with the original frame.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Now im thinking about replacing the 2x4s in purple with 2x6s :? but only the ones that will rest ontop of the length part of the frame.

Do you think this would add A LOT more support? Or should I just stick to what I have (2x4) and finish the darn thing already and get a tank running 

http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-you ... rium-stand


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> *So what you are trying to say is laydown the top plywood then insulation foam over that...making sure the foam is flush with the 2x4 railings?*
> 
> I was considering making this stand into a dual, to where I could fit a 40 gallon breeder underneath. That shouldnt be an issue right? The opening on the front has a clearance of 40 inches length wise and the dimensions of a 40 gallon breeder is 36''L x 18''W x 16''H. I figured all I would have to do is just measure out 36inches in the direct center and then add a 2x4 on both ends for the width of the 40 gallon breeder. Wouldnt have to worry about the 36'' length beams because they are already there with the original frame.


That is exactly what I am saying. You don't even have to use the plywood but the foam pad is a must. Whenever you build a custom stand it is very hard to get everything precise...plumb/level from front to back and corner to corner. Also the 2x4 itself may be a tad warped thus not all of the tank trim will be flush with the wood and not supported. That will cause major pressure and binding on the glass joints. The foam pad will make up for that but it has to extend to the trim and be flush with the outside of the trim. Just keep the pad flush to the outside of the trim and you are good to go.

30g breeder should fit ok but I would do a test fit to make sure you have adequate space to work with the breeder tank when it is in place.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Now im thinking about replacing the 2x4s in purple with 2x6s :? but only the ones that will rest ontop of the length part of the frame.
> 
> Do you think this would add A LOT more support? Or should I just stick to what I have (2x4) and finish the darn thing already and get a tank running
> 
> http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-you ... rium-stand


2x4 should be plenty with a 75g tank. You should be fine. You could take it apart and use 2x6 for extra peace of mind. Totally up to you and how much work your are willing to do.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Razorback!!!

Ok my next and probably final question...

Sofa buns...or the ones they sell at homedepot/lowes in the millwork section. Could I use those to raise the tank off the ground? How strong are they? I was thinking about using 4 on each corner and then another 2 in the middle and back of the length pieces of the 2x4s.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Or are there any other suggestions? I would like to raise the stand...I dont want the 2x4 frame sitting flush with the ground.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Or are there any other suggestions? I would like to raise the stand...I dont want the 2x4 frame sitting flush with the ground.


I have seen where people use tiles and I have seen where people also use thin wide strips of wood to spread the load. What type of floor is it sitting on?


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tank stands gonna be sitting on tile.

So what do you think about the sofa buns or w/e they are called?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Tank stands gonna be sitting on tile.
> 
> So what do you think about the sofa buns or w/e they are called?


I am not 100% certain I know what you are talking about. Can you post a link or pic? Just out of curiousity...why do you want the frame off the floor?


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.manufacturer.com/cimages/pro ... n_Feet.jpg

Depeding on cost now I might just stick with some 2x4s layed flat. I had my plywood sides hanging down about 1/2 an inch after i made the tops flush with the 2x4 frame. I dont have the proper tools at my apartment to re cut them. So I proped the stand with a few 2x4s to get it off the ground. If I were to remove those 2x4s the side panels would chip/crack/break etc...

So i figured getting those sofa buns/legs it would take care of the problem and make it look nicer. But if i remember correctly I would have to buy the brackets to fasten them into and those alone are like 6-7$ each.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is the actual one i was considering or something very similiar to it.

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-Mater ... ogId=10053


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> http://www.manufacturer.com/cimages/product/www.alibaba.com/0321/w/11172946_Furniture_Legs_Furniture_Parts_Bun_Feet.jpg
> 
> Depeding on cost now I might just stick with some 2x4s layed flat. I had my plywood sides hanging down about 1/2 an inch after i made the tops flush with the 2x4 frame. I dont have the proper tools at my apartment to re cut them. So I proped the stand with a few 2x4s to get it off the ground. If I were to remove those 2x4s the side panels would chip/crack/break etc...
> 
> So i figured getting those sofa buns/legs it would take care of the problem and make it look nicer. But if i remember correctly I would have to buy the brackets to fasten them into and those alone are like 6-7$ each.


I wouldnt use those sofa buns. You would be putting the entire weight of your stand and tank on 4 points on the floor. I would get a jigsaw or a power planer to take the extra ply off the sides.

If thats not an option and its only a 1/2 inch then you could go the the trim lumber section of your neighborhood hardware store and pick up some 3/4 x 2 or 1x2 stock. Those would be 5/8 or 3/4 inches thick. Cut them to length and glue and screw those into the 2x4 base from the bottom. That would distribute your load across the floor much better. That would keep your ply edges fromresting on the floor. Keep in mind too that depending on who layed your tile you may have one higher than the others and may still need to shim the stand.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

WhitzEnd said:


> Azballa7 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.manufacturer.com/cimages/product/www.alibaba.com/0321/w/11172946_Furniture_Legs_Furniture_Parts_Bun_Feet.jpg
> ...


Thanks for the fedback!!

I think I am just going to go with 2x4s layed flat having it flush against the 1/2inch sticking out all around.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> WhitzEnd said:
> 
> 
> > Azballa7 said:
> ...


You could also go with 1x4's as they are 3/4" in width.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Azballa7 said:
> 
> 
> > WhitzEnd said:
> ...


Ok I will look into those as well. I think they might be a little more money than the 2x4s but ill see. The stand is ALMOST finished!!

Thanks for the help! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You are welcome. Usually the 1x's are a bit more expensive.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok so I built my stand a little longer and wider by accident....now my tank sits on the stand with about 1/4'' of the bottom lip of the tank hanging off on all 4 sides. Any ideas?

If i went ahead and cut out 1/2 inch of plywood,or added 2x3s or 2x4s and attached it to the sides of the top frame so it looked doubled would that be fine? Would I need vertical supports under the plywood strips or 2x3 or 2/4...which ever I plan to use?

The top of the stand is going to have 1/2 inch plywood and then styrofoam ontop


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So your tank is hanging off on all 4 sides? If so....you need to redo something so that your tank is at least flush with the edges.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> So your tank is hanging off on all 4 sides? If so....you need to redo something so that your tank is at least flush with the edges.


+1.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> So your tank is hanging off on all 4 sides? If so....you need to redo something so that your tank is at least flush with the edges.


Yes the inside trim of the tank is hanging off the stand from all around.

I am going to put some horizontal peices of 3/4 plywood vertically up on the sides of the stand and as far as the back and front of the tank goes im not too sure yet.

3/4 inch plywood is gonna be set ontop of the stand before the tank goes on it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > So your tank is hanging off on all 4 sides? If so....you need to redo something so that your tank is at least flush with the edges.
> ...


Ok. As long as the trim of the tank is fully supported all the way around then you will be ok. Also...make sure to use the foam pad underneath.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is an update on the tank stand.

When I bought it with formica on the outside that didnt match anything in my room...









After I rebuilt it with a oak like color panelling...









Going to finish the trim/paint the inside.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good and sturdy! I like the open look. Are you going to leave it open or put shelves and doors?

I also see the pad underneath. Glad to see you did this! Should work great.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bottom is going to be left open. I made the stand this way so its a dual. I plan on putting a 40 gallon breeder on the bottom :thumb:


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

So it has been awhile since I have updated this thread. I would like to share with you guys where I stand now with the stand and tanks


----------

